# Dx Won't Sbf, Go Into Cwm Recovery Or Wipe Data



## willyjay

1st time this has ever happened....my DX won't spf, can't get into clockworkmod recovery to wipe or flash anything and stock recovery won't wipe data/factory reset, just boots back into rom as if all I did was reset...
I'm running Shuji 2.5
tried sbf'ing using Linux discs (.340, .596 & .602) in every usb port of my laptop (goes through as normal but boots back into Shuji with nothing wiped)
tried using rsd lite on my desktop (both .340 and .602 sbf's failed)
can't get into clockwork using D2 bootstrap....it says it's granted superuser after hitting bootstrap recovery, then after hitting reboot recovery it just reboots into the rom with nothing wiped
reformatted sd card just in case
tried to uninstall D2 bootstrap using TB but it just pops back up
tried to uninstall D2 using the "remove bootstrap recovery" method (erasing files using rom explorer), but after a reboot it just pops back up in my app drawer
tried to remove NFSShift per some suggestions, didn't work
tried to install rom manager to boot in recovery (flashing droid x recovery) but it just restarts back into the rom and rom manager is no longer installed
tried to install .596 updade.zip through stock recovery but it fails part of the way through
Is there anything else to try?

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!

(PS....i've been searching all evening for a solution, and am no rookie to flashing or spf'ing...I'm stumped)


----------



## JBirdVegas

Use adb to get into recovery

adb shell "echo 1 > /data/.recovery_mode; sync"
adb shell "reboot"


----------



## tabocaw

Did you make sure that USB debugging enabled. I had a problem recently and that was what my problem was.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## willyjay

Installing adb shell (android-sdk) now....reading on how to use it. Will report back.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## blackadept

To use adb you will need to make a rule set if on Linux. In your terminal windows type:

sudo nano /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules

Then insert the line:

SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="22b8", MODE="0666"

Then press control + x, answer y or yes

*or if you want to set it up for all devices not just Droid x then type in:

SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0502", MODE="0666" SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="413c", MODE="0666" SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0489", MODE="0666" SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="091E", MODE="0666" SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0bb4", MODE="0666" SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="12d1", MODE="0666" SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0482", MODE="0666" SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="1004", MODE="0666" SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="22b8", MODE="0666" SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0955", MODE="0666" SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="10A9", MODE="0666" SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="04e8", MODE="0666" SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="04dd", MODE="0666" SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0fce", MODE="0666" SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idVendor}=="19D2", MODE="0666"

Then ctrl+x and y

Next have to give it permission to act as an executable, so type:

sudo chmod a+r /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules

Next you'll need to give the sdk PATH permissions, type:

sudo nano ~/.bashrc

At the bottom add the line:

export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/sdk/tools:/path/to/sdk/platform-tools

(I.e if you installed it to /usr/local then you'd put /usr/local/android-sdk-blahblah/tools for example)

Then again ctrl + x and yes.

Then either reboot or type:

. ~/.bashrc (note the space between the . and ~) 
sudo ldconfig
hash -r

Then your good to go, type in adb whatever wherever and it should work.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## willyjay

Finally got adb shell working....and followed this

adb shell "echo 1 > /data/.recovery_mode; sync"
adb shell "reboot"

DX rebooted, but not into recovery....rebooted right back into the rom??????


----------



## dvader

after you SBF are you going into stock recovery and doing a data wipe / factory reset / cache wipe?
you didn't list that as something you did, and you will need do that right after an SBF


----------



## blackadept

Just use the command:

adb reboot recovery

Not in shell or anything, treat it as any other adb command.

Will boot into either cwm or stock. If it boots into stock just select reboot option on screen. If it doesn't then reboot into cwm, open Rom manager and re-flash your recovery

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## willyjay

dvader said:


> Just use the command:
> 
> adb reboot recovery
> 
> Not in shell or anything, treat it as any other adb command.
> 
> Will boot into either cwm or stock. If it boots into stock just select reboot option on screen. If it doesn't then reboot into cwm, open Rom manager and re-flash your recovery
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Just tried this and it boots into stock recovery...I tried wiping data/factory resetting and it doesn't wipe anything....also tried just rebooting, either way it boots back into the rom with all of my settings.

Thank you though for the help!!!!


----------



## DXC

do you have a /preinstall/recovery/recovery.zip on your phone and can you tell us the exact filesize


----------



## willyjay

Yes, /preinstall/recovery/recovery.zip is 1.31MB (1,378,091 Bytes)


----------



## DXC

willyjay said:


> Yes, /preinstall/recovery/recovery.zip is 1.31MB (1,378,091 Bytes)


im lookin at shuji and i see 2nd-init, so you would need the recovery of filesize 1,454,038 which is 2nd-init.

download it from my dropbox: http://dl.dropbox.co...45/recovery.zip
overwrite the other one, make sure you set permissions back to rwxr-xr-x (755)
copy and paste this into command prompt with phone plugged in:



Code:


cat /sdcard/clockworkmod/recovery-update.zip > /cache/update.zip ;  mkdir -p /cache/recovery ;  echo '--update_package=CACHE:update.zip' > /cache/recovery/command ; sync ;rm /cache/recovery/command ; echo 1 > /data/.recovery_mode ; sync ; reboot;

let us know how it turns out


----------



## molestro

Are you using sbf flash from opticaldelusion? Try doing a wipe from stock recovery, sbf, if sbf goes back to stock (.340 is what I've had best luck with) then do a factory reset from privacy in settings menu. That will go COMPLETELY stock... that wipes things locked out from CWR.


----------



## molestro

I had issues going from 2nd-init back to standard myself. Shuji isn't a 2nd-init rom if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## JBirdVegas

if what DroidXChat said doesn't work then molestro is correct we need to head back to stock and start over

...I'm curious if you just now got adb working ... the sbf_flash from your previous attempts may have been futile; may be time to try that again

are you on the GB kernel? is the ROM your are flashing running the GB kernel?
white M = foryo kernel
red M = GB kernel


----------



## DXC

hmm i saw the hijack but looking again, it doesnt contain the bootzip, so mayb nvm on that one.

you should still try copy pasting the commands i posted tho


----------



## willyjay

droidxchat said:


> im lookin at shuji and i see 2nd-init, so you would need the recovery of filesize 1,454,038 which is 2nd-init. download it from my dropbox: http://dl.dropbox.co...45/recovery.zip overwrite the other one, make sure you set permissions back to rwxr-xr-x (755) copy and paste this into command prompt with phone plugged in:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cat /sdcard/clockworkmod/recovery-update.zip > /cache/update.zip ; mkdir -p /cache/recovery ; echo '--update_package=CACHE:update.zip' > /cache/recovery/command ; sync ;rm /cache/recovery/command ; echo 1 > /data/.recovery_mode ; sync ; reboot;
> 
> let us know how it turns out


Replaced the file & reset permissions, then copied and pasted the above....1st pasted at C:\> but it said "The system cannot find the path specified".

Then pasted it after typing adb shell, at the # sign...it ran and rebooted then said "/sdcard/clockworkmod/recovery-update.zip: No such file or directory
mkdir failed for /cache/recovery, File exists"

It then booted right back into Shuji will nothing wiped....


----------



## willyjay

molestro said:


> Are you using sbf flash from opticaldelusion? Try doing a wipe from stock recovery, sbf, if sbf goes back to stock (.340 is what I've had best luck with) then do a factory reset from privacy in settings menu. That will go COMPLETELY stock... that wipes things locked out from CWR.


Using 1skd's Linux discs 1st (always worked in the past), then dl'd the actual spf files and tried rsd lite....neither worked.

I've tried wiping from stock recovery several times, but it doesn't wipe anything and just boots back into the rom. Also tried a factory reset from privacy settings and it takes me to stock recovery (yellow ! inside the triangle), but again doesn't wipe anything and boots back into the rom where I left off.


----------



## willyjay

JBirdVegas said:


> if what DroidXChat said doesn't work then molestro is correct we need to head back to stock and start over ...I'm curious if you just now got adb working ... the sbf_flash from your previous attempts may have been futile; may be time to try that again are you on the GB kernel? is the ROM your are flashing running the GB kernel? white M = foryo kernel red M = GB kernel


Yeah, tried to sbf a couple of times more (using the iso disc), and still doesn't wipe/install the sbf file.

I'm on GB, and it's using a custom boot logo so neither red or white M.

System version 4.5.605.MB810.Verizon.en.US
Kernel:
2.6.32.9-g34b306d 
[email protected] #2


----------



## willyjay

It also appears that after every reboot (after trying to wipe data through stock recovery, or trying to boot into clockworkmod) it's restoring the rom to a point in time from yesterday. So, any apps installed, phone calls to texts made are no longer there after the reboot......very strange.


----------



## willyjay

droidxchat said:


> im lookin at shuji and i see 2nd-init, so you would need the recovery of filesize 1,454,038 which is 2nd-init.
> 
> download it from my dropbox: http://dl.dropbox.co...45/recovery.zip
> overwrite the other one, make sure you set permissions back to rwxr-xr-x (755)
> copy and paste this into command prompt with phone plugged in:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> cat /sdcard/clockworkmod/recovery-update.zip > /cache/update.zip ;  mkdir -p /cache/recovery ;  echo '--update_package=CACHE:update.zip' > /cache/recovery/command ; sync ;rm /cache/recovery/command ; echo 1 > /data/.recovery_mode ; sync ; reboot;
> 
> let us know how it turns out


Another thing, regarding this command string.....the first part is /sdcard/clockworkmod/recovery-update.zip.......

Looking in my sdcard, there is no 'recovery-update.zip' file within the clockworkmod folder.

edit.....there is a recovery-update.zip file from the back-up I made of the sd card prior to formatting....could this cause any issues?


----------



## willyjay

Update regarding RSD Lite: Towards the very end (around 99% complete), it shows error verifying code group 31 then continues process until:
Failed flashing process. Interface AP-OS: Error verifying Code Group 31 checksums. File: 0x56E0, Phone 0xB9A8 (0x4007031); phone connected
Then the phone hangs at "SW Update In progress.." in bootloader


----------



## DXC

haven't had your phone near a during magnet for too long have ya?

any chance you're still on your year warranty?


----------



## willyjay

Ha, I just sent you an email! Sorry if the email is inappropriate, if so, just disregard!!!

No magnet that I'm aware of....When I first saw things go screwy, I was just getting home from work, unclipped the phone and saw it had rebooted, then every application was force closing. I believe I had to reactivate *228 also. After that is when I tried to do my normal sbf (which i've done countless times), but it didn't take, it just booted back into the rom from where it left off acting screwy.

I really appreciate your help!!

aslo, i'm waaaay out of warranty....and actually am eligible for an upgrade....just waiting for the GNex to go on pre-order.


----------



## dvader

i don't understand how a stock wipe and SBF doesn't work.
are we saying your phone has become un-writable?

if you can write to the internal memory, then i doubt your phone has selectively locked out the system and boot partitions


----------



## willyjay

Tell me about it....I have never heard of anyone with this type of situation.

The friggin rom I have still runs, and I can use the phone, but it absolutely will not sbf (no matter what method or which sbf file), nor will it go into clockwork recovery. To top it off, it won't factory reset from stock recovery....wtf


----------



## DXC

willyjay i have some bad news, i was looking into your problem and found a guy with almost the exact issue that you have. it's the exact checksum error at least. after 9 pages, they couldnt figure it out, but feel free to try their solutions cuz there are a TON of them:

the first thing i would try personally is formatting your SDcard entirely then try SBFing again

http://www.droidxfor...ther-posts.html


----------



## willyjay

Thanks DXC.....I'll read through that post and report back.

Seeing as I can access the phone with root explorer, what would happen if I erased everything?

I've already reformatted the sdcard last night prior to additional sbf's, but didn't do anything.


----------



## willyjay

I've been going through and deleting tons of stuff in the system files (especially files on the date the phone keeps restoring to), and this damn phone still reboots itself back into the rom I was running at the exact point every time.

There has got to be somewhere in the system files that has this back up information that can be either deleted or modified.


----------



## DXC

its possible when u delete something its not actually getting deleted. try removing /system/etc/init.d, then type

adb shell
ls /system/etc/

see if init.d is still listed


----------



## willyjay

I'm about to head home from work....will try it once I get there. However, I have seen several files/folders reappear after I delete them.

Any idea/suggestions on where this back up information could be, and how it keeps reverting to the same status point?

Thanks again!


----------



## willyjay

droidxchat said:


> its possible when u delete something its not actually getting deleted. try removing /system/etc/init.d, then type adb shell ls /system/etc/ see if init.d is still listed


There actually isn't a file init.d listed in my system files (/system/etc/init.d)...the only thing close is system/etc/init.goldfish.sh


----------



## DXC

how about deleting an unused app such /system/app/Notes.apk and then type

adb shell
ls /system/app/

and see if notes.apk is still listed there


----------



## willyjay

droidxchat said:


> how about deleting an unused app such /system/app/Notes.apk and then type adb shell ls /system/app/ and see if notes.apk is still listed there


There was no Notes.apk file there, so I deleted ForestWallpaper.apk...ran adb shell and it wasn't listed in /system/app/.

Then I rebooted and re-ran adb shell, and sure enough, ForestWallpaper.apk is back in the folder.


----------



## DXC

i think if we can get your changes to be persistent through reboot, then we should also be able to get you into CWM after that

shot in the dark here... do this at your own risk (who knows if it will even do anything tho)

delete /system/xbin/backup, /system/xbin/run-backup, and /system/xbin/run-restore

then remove ForestWallpaper.apk and reboot, see if it comes back


----------



## willyjay

Deleted the files, rebooted and ForestWallpaper.apk, as well as the other files came back.....I'm just about ready to erase every file in the /system folder to see what happens.


----------



## DXC

ok, we're going to do something... something not many people know how to do... something not many people should really ever do anyway because it comes with its own problems, but we're desperate so lets do it -- we're going to literally run CWM recovery from the OS, rather than from boot.

download this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11695745/LastResort.zip

unzip it, place both folders into your /system/ directory on your phone, so that you now have /system/script/ and /system/recovery/
plug your phone into usb, type



Code:


<br />
adb shell<br />
sh /system/script/recovery.sh<br />


----------



## blackadept

Most.aptly.named.zip.ever.

Dxc ain't playing around no more, brought out tyr big guns!

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## willyjay

droidxchat said:


> Most.aptly.named.zip.ever.
> 
> Dxc ain't playing around no more, brought out tyr big guns!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


I know, right!? Man, I appreciate this help!


----------



## willyjay

Here's what I got, then everything went crazy....DX locked up and I lost the status bar, LOL! had to pull the battery cause everything was FC'ing.



Code:


<br />
C:\>adb shell<br />
# sh /system/script/recovery.sh<br />
sh /system/script/recovery.sh<br />
rm: can't remove '/tmp': Read-only file system<br />
mkdir: can't create directory '/res': Read-only file system<br />
rm: can't remove '/etc': Read-only file system<br />
mkdir: can't create directory '/etc': File exists<br />
rm: can't remove '/sdcard': Read-only file system<br />
mkdir: can't create directory '/sdcard': File exists<br />
chmod: /sbin: Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /res: No such file or directory<br />
cp: can't create directory '/res/images': No such file or directory<br />
cp: can't create '/res/keys': No such file or directory<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/adbd': File exists<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/e2fsck': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/fix_permissions': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/killrecovery.sh': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/mke2fs': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/nandroid-md5.sh': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/parted': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/postrecoveryboot.sh': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/recovery': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/sdparted': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/tune2fs': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't stat '/system/script/recoveryexit.sh': No such file or directory<br />
chmod: /sbin/adbd: Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /sbin/adbd.old: Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /sbin/ueventd: Read-only file system<br />
2167 0		 3308 S	/sbin/adbd<br />
usleep: not found<br />
mount: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: /sbin/recovery: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />


----------



## willyjay

Rebooted, right back into the rom.....ran it again in adb shell.

Now there's a solid red light (indicator light), but the phone is still functioning (still connected to the computer)

edit...tried to open root explorer, got a FC.

Says "The application res/drawable/zz_moto_ic_btn_stop_selector.xml(process com.speedsoftware.rootexplorer) has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again."


----------



## willyjay

By the way, I don't mind experimenting on this device if that's what it takes for us to figure it out (it may be helpful for someone else)! I can reactivate an old device if I have to until I order something new (GNex)

Or, other options......


----------



## DXC

ok, plug in usb type



Code:


<br />
adb shell<br />
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
chmod 777 /system/script/*<br />
chmod 777 /system/recovery/*<br />
sh /system/script/recovery.sh<br />


----------



## willyjay

results below.....blank screen and buttons are lit up....I'll pull the battery



Code:


<br />
C:\>adb shell<br />
# mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
# chmod 777 /system/script/*<br />
chmod 777 /system/script/*<br />
# chmod 777 /system/recovery/*<br />
chmod 777 /system/recovery/*<br />
# sh /system/script/recovery.sh<br />
sh /system/script/recovery.sh<br />
cp: can't stat '/system/script/recoveryexit.sh': No such file or directory<br />
2100 0		 3308 S	/sbin/adbd<br />
usleep: not found<br />
mount: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />


----------



## DXC

ok redownload, and put the contents of this zip into /system/ instead

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11695745/LastResort.zip

follow the steps one more time in my last post, let me know how it goes


----------



## willyjay

here it is...screen turned zoomed in with crazy pastel colors!



Code:


<br />
C:\>adb shell<br />
# mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
# chmod 777 /system/script/*<br />
chmod 777 /system/script/*<br />
# chmod 777 /system/recovery/*<br />
chmod 777 /system/recovery/*<br />
# sh /system/script/recovery.sh<br />
sh /system/script/recovery.sh<br />
 2055 0         3308 S    /sbin/adbd<br />
usleep: not found<br />
mount: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />


----------



## blackadept

"Lol I know right?"

Lol only reason I stopped helping? ..... I'm small useless pebbles compared to dxc lmao.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## willyjay

ran it again and got this...



Code:


<br />
C:\>adb shell<br />
# mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
# chmod 777 /system/script/*<br />
chmod 777 /system/script/*<br />
# chmod 777 /system/recovery/*<br />
chmod 777 /system/recovery/*<br />
# sh /system/script/recovery.sh<br />
sh /system/script/recovery.sh<br />
rm: can't remove '/tmp': Read-only file system<br />
mkdir: can't create directory '/res': Read-only file system<br />
rm: can't remove '/etc': Read-only file system<br />
mkdir: can't create directory '/etc': File exists<br />
rm: can't remove '/sdcard': Read-only file system<br />
mkdir: can't create directory '/sdcard': File exists<br />
chmod: /sbin: Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /res: No such file or directory<br />
cp: can't create directory '/res/images': No such file or directory<br />
cp: can't create '/res/keys': No such file or directory<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/adbd': File exists<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/e2fsck': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/fix_permissions': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/killrecovery.sh': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/mke2fs': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/nandroid-md5.sh': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/parted': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/postrecoveryboot.sh': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/recovery': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/sdparted': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/tune2fs': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/recoveryexit.sh': Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /sbin/adbd: Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /sbin/adbd.old: Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /sbin/ueventd: Read-only file system<br />
 2697 0         3304 S    /sbin/adbd<br />
usleep: not found<br />
mount: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: /sbin/recovery: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
#<br />


----------



## blackadept

O and dxc....

Thought playing around with blk15? You can wrap the recovery image thru it to get to 21, assuming 21 won't take.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## willyjay

blackadept said:


> O and dxc.... Thought playing around with blk15? You can wrap the recovery image thru it to get to 21, assuming 21 won't take. Sent from my DROIDX


Not sure what this means (blk15)....but am willing to try. What is this?


----------



## DXC

new code:

adb shell
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system
chmod 777 /system/script/*
chmod 777 /system/recovery/*
pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/script/recovery.sh


----------



## willyjay

results



Code:


<br />
C:\>adb shell<br />
# mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
# chmod 777 /system/script/*<br />
chmod 777 /system/script/*<br />
# chmod 777 /system/recovery/*<br />
chmod 777 /system/recovery/*<br />
# pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/script/recovery.sh<br />
pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/script/recovery.sh<br />
rm: can't remove '/tmp': Read-only file system<br />
mkdir: can't create directory '/res': Read-only file system<br />
rm: can't remove '/etc': Read-only file system<br />
mkdir: can't create directory '/etc': File exists<br />
rm: can't remove '/sdcard': Read-only file system<br />
mkdir: can't create directory '/sdcard': File exists<br />
chmod: /sbin: Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /res: No such file or directory<br />
cp: can't create directory '/res/images': No such file or directory<br />
cp: can't create '/res/keys': No such file or directory<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/adbd': File exists<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/e2fsck': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/fix_permissions': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/killrecovery.sh': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/mke2fs': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/nandroid-md5.sh': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/parted': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/postrecoveryboot.sh': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/recovery': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/sdparted': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/tune2fs': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/recoveryexit.sh': Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /sbin/adbd: Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /sbin/adbd.old: Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /sbin/ueventd: Read-only file system<br />
2050 0		 3308 S    /sbin/adbd<br />
usleep: not found<br />
mount: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: /sbin/recovery: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
#<br />


----------



## DXC

adb shell
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system
find /system/script -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755
find /system/recovery -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755
pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/script/recovery.sh


----------



## willyjay

Even though I saw the files weren't found after the 2nd code, I just ran it anyway to get the results for you...
By the way, i'm just copy/paste'ing....if I should type them in directly, let me know...



Code:


<br />
C:\&amp;amp;gt;adb shell<br />
# mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
# find /system/script -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755<br />
find /system/script -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755<br />
xargs: not found<br />
# find /system/recovery -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755<br />
find /system/recovery -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755<br />
xargs: not found<br />
# pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/script/recovery.sh<br />
pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/script/recovery.sh<br />
rm: can't remove '/tmp': Read-only file system<br />
mkdir: can't create directory '/res': Read-only file system<br />
rm: can't remove '/etc': Read-only file system<br />
mkdir: can't create directory '/etc': File exists<br />
rm: can't remove '/sdcard': Read-only file system<br />
mkdir: can't create directory '/sdcard': File exists<br />
chmod: /sbin: Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /res: No such file or directory<br />
cp: can't create directory '/res/images': No such file or directory<br />
cp: can't create '/res/keys': No such file or directory<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/adbd': File exists<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/e2fsck': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/fix_permissions': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/killrecovery.sh': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/mke2fs': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/nandroid-md5.sh': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/parted': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/postrecoveryboot.sh': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/recovery': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/sdparted': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/tune2fs': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/recoveryexit.sh': Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /sbin/adbd: Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /sbin/adbd.old: Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /sbin/ueventd: Read-only file system<br />
2092 0		 3304 S    /sbin/adbd<br />
usleep: not found<br />
mount: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: /sbin/recovery: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
#<br />


----------



## DXC

do me a favor, reboot, check to make sure /system/recovery and /system/script are still there, then try again with the same commands as my previous post, sorry i know this is tedious.


----------



## willyjay

droidxchat said:


> do me a favor, reboot, check to make sure /system/recovery and /system/script are still there, then try again with the same commands as my previous post, sorry i know this is tedious.


I don't mind....I really appreciate the help!!!!


----------



## willyjay

Code:


<br />
C:\>adb shell<br />
# mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
# find /system/script -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755<br />
find /system/script -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755<br />
xargs: not found<br />
# find /system/recovery -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755<br />
find /system/recovery -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755<br />
xargs: not found<br />
# pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/script/recovery.sh<br />
pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/script/recovery.sh<br />
rm: can't remove '/tmp': Read-only file system<br />
mkdir: can't create directory '/res': Read-only file system<br />
rm: can't remove '/etc': Read-only file system<br />
mkdir: can't create directory '/etc': File exists<br />
rm: can't remove '/sdcard': Read-only file system<br />
mkdir: can't create directory '/sdcard': File exists<br />
chmod: /sbin: Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /res: No such file or directory<br />
cp: can't create directory '/res/images': No such file or directory<br />
cp: can't create '/res/keys': No such file or directory<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/adbd': File exists<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/e2fsck': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/fix_permissions': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/killrecovery.sh': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/mke2fs': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/nandroid-md5.sh': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/parted': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/postrecoveryboot.sh': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/recovery': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/sdparted': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/tune2fs': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/recoveryexit.sh': Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /sbin/adbd: Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /sbin/adbd.old: Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /sbin/ueventd: Read-only file system<br />
2316 0		 3308 S    /sbin/adbd<br />
usleep: not found<br />
mount: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: /sbin/recovery: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
#<br />


----------



## DXC

go to root manager, go to system, press mount rw, then try to rename a file (dint actually rename it, just make sure youre able to rename it), then run the commands again WITHOUT the line begining with mount


----------



## blackadept

Sorry Willy, didnt mean to confuse you, was a message to dxc. Just an idea for him is all









Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## willyjay

verified i could rename a file/folder.....re-ran the commands, and got the same results.


----------



## DXC

can you look inside /system/xbin/ and make sure you have all the files that are symlinked to busybox, such as "[" and "xargs".


----------



## willyjay

blackadept said:


> Sorry Willy, didnt mean to confuse you, was a message to dxc. Just an idea for him is all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


No probs!

I'm still amazed we can throw all this stuff at the DX, putting it into freeze modes each time, and it still reboots back into the rom


----------



## DXC

droidxchat said:


> can you look inside /system/xbin/ and make sure you have all the files that are symlinked to busybox, such as "[" and "xargs".


im thinkin u might have lost busybox symlinks


----------



## willyjay

droidxchat said:


> can you look inside /system/xbin/ and make sure you have all the files that are symlinked to busybox, such as "[" and "xargs".


Checked in /system/xbin/ and there was "[", but not "xargs".

I happen to have busybox installer installed (prior to the rom f'ing up, so it will always come back), so I tried flashing different busy box versions.
/system/xbin/ still only has "[" and not "xargs".
However, /system/bin/ does have both files


----------



## DXC

new code:

adb shell
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /system/xbin/xargs
find /system/script -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755
find /system/recovery -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755
pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/script/recovery.sh


----------



## willyjay

Code:


<br />
C:\>adb shell<br />
# mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
# ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /system/xbin/xargs<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /system/xbin/xargs<br />
# find /system/script -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755<br />
find /system/script -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755<br />
# find /system/recovery -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755<br />
find /system/recovery -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755<br />
# pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/script/recovery.sh<br />
pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/script/recovery.sh<br />
rm: can't remove '/tmp': Read-only file system<br />
mkdir: can't create directory '/res': Read-only file system<br />
rm: can't remove '/etc': Read-only file system<br />
mkdir: can't create directory '/etc': File exists<br />
rm: can't remove '/sdcard': Read-only file system<br />
mkdir: can't create directory '/sdcard': File exists<br />
chmod: /sbin: Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /res: No such file or directory<br />
cp: can't create directory '/res/images': No such file or directory<br />
cp: can't create '/res/keys': No such file or directory<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/adbd': File exists<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/e2fsck': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/fix_permissions': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/killrecovery.sh': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/mke2fs': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/nandroid-md5.sh': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/parted': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/postrecoveryboot.sh': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/recovery': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/sdparted': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/tune2fs': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/recoveryexit.sh': Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /sbin/adbd: Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /sbin/adbd.old: Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /sbin/ueventd: Read-only file system<br />
2088 0		 3308 S    /sbin/adbd<br />
usleep: not found<br />
mount: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: /sbin/recovery: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
#<br />


----------



## willyjay

droidxchat said:


> new code:
> 
> adb shell
> mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system
> ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /system/xbin/xargs
> find /system/script -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755
> find /system/recovery -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755
> pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/script/recovery.sh


 it appears it's still looking for xargs in /system/xbin/ but I only see it in /system/bin/


----------



## DXC

adb shell
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system
chmod 755 /system/recovery/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*/*/*/*
chmod 755 /system/script/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*/*/*/*
pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/script/recovery.sh


----------



## willyjay

Code:


<br />
C:\>adb shell<br />
# mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
# chmod 755 /system/recovery/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*; chmod 755 /syste<br />
m/recovery/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery<br />
/*/*/*/*/*<br />
chmod 755 /system/recovery/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*; chmod 755 /system/<br />
recovery/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*<br />
/*/*/*/*<br />
# chmod 755 /system/script/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*; chmod 755 /system/<br />
recovery/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*<br />
/*/*/*/*<br />
chmod 755 /system/script/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*; chmod 755 /system/re<br />
covery/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*<br />
/*/*/*<br />
# pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/script/recovery.sh<br />
pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/script/recovery.sh<br />
rm: can't remove '/tmp': Read-only file system<br />
mkdir: can't create directory '/res': Read-only file system<br />
rm: can't remove '/etc': Read-only file system<br />
mkdir: can't create directory '/etc': File exists<br />
rm: can't remove '/sdcard': Read-only file system<br />
mkdir: can't create directory '/sdcard': File exists<br />
chmod: /sbin: Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /res: No such file or directory<br />
cp: can't create directory '/res/images': No such file or directory<br />
cp: can't create '/res/keys': No such file or directory<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/adbd': File exists<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/e2fsck': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/fix_permissions': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/killrecovery.sh': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/mke2fs': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/nandroid-md5.sh': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/parted': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/postrecoveryboot.sh': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/recovery': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/sdparted': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/tune2fs': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/recoveryexit.sh': Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /sbin/adbd: Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /sbin/adbd.old: Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /sbin/ueventd: Read-only file system<br />
 1936 0         3308 S    /sbin/adbd<br />
usleep: not found<br />
mount: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: /sbin/recovery: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
#<br />


----------



## DXC

ok lets try something new, we'll try to put my bootmenu onto your phone, then you can just hit vol down at the blue light when it boots up, go to recovery from there (if it works)

http://dl.dropbox.co.../LastResort.zip

download that, extract to sdcard, put the bootmenu folder in /system/ so you have /system/bootmenu/
then put the bootmenu file in /system/bin/

then type



Code:


<br />
adb shell<br />
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
chmod 755 /system/bin/bootmenu<br />
find /system/script -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755<br />
rm /system/bin/logwrapper<br />
ln -s /system/bin/bootmenu /system/bin/logwrapper<br />

if you get any errors, post them in the reply to me, and dont reboot your phone.
if you DONT get any errors, reboot your phone, look for a blue light on boot up, press vol down when it comes on


----------



## willyjay

Cant extract the bootmenu file to desktop, a new folder nor the sdcard?


----------



## DXC

willyjay said:


> Cant extract the bootmenu file to desktop, a new folder nor the sdcard?


edit: one sec fixing


----------



## DXC

ok, redownload (sorry). it didnt like the fact that both the file and folder were named the same thing

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11695745/LastResort.zip

so again, here's the instructions:

download that, extract to sdcard, put the bootmenu folder in /system/ so you have /system/bootmenu/
then put the bootmenu file in /system/bin/ so that you have /system/bin/bootmenu

adb shell
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system
chmod 755 /system/bin/bootmenu
find /system/script -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755
rm /system/bin/logwrapper
ln -s /system/bin/bootmenu /system/bin/logwrapper

then let me know if you get any errors, if not, reboot


----------



## willyjay

Code:


<br />
<br />
C:\>adb shell<br />
# mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
# chmod 755 /system/bin/bootmenu<br />
chmod 755 /system/bin/bootmenu<br />
# find /system/script -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755<br />
find /system/script -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755<br />
xargs: not found<br />
find: /system/script: No such file or directory<br />
<br />


----------



## DXC

willyjay said:


> clarification....the boot menu file goes in /system/bin/ so that I have /system/bin/bootmenu, or should it be /system/bin/bootmenu file?
> 
> Or should i rename the bootmenu file to bootmenu, so its /system/bin/bootmenu?
> 
> sorry for the confusion!
> 
> Scratch that....I think I figured it out....take the bootmenu "file" out of the bootmenu file folder.....duh


you got it, just take the file out of "bootmenu file" and put said file directly into /system/bin/


----------



## willyjay

see the post above your's....there's one error with the xargs: not found

edit...the other (last 2) commands worked without error


----------



## DXC

adb shell
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system
chmod 755 /system/bin/bootmenu
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /system/xbin/xargs
find /system/bootmenu -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755
rm /system/bin/logwrapper
ln -s /system/bin/bootmenu /system/bin/logwrapper


----------



## willyjay

Code:


<br />
C:\>adb shell<br />
# mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
# chmod 755 /system/bin/bootmenu<br />
chmod 755 /system/bin/bootmenu<br />
# ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /system/xbin/xargs<br />
ln -s /system/xbin/busybox /system/xbin/xargs<br />
# find /system/bootmenu -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755<br />
find /system/bootmenu -type f -name "*" | xargs chmod 755<br />
xargs: not found<br />
#<br />

I stopped after the "xargs: not found"


----------



## DXC

adb shell
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system
chmod 755 /system/bin/bootmenu
find /system/bootmenu -type f -name "*" | /system/bin/xargs chmod 755
rm /system/bin/logwrapper
ln -s /system/bin/bootmenu /system/bin/logwrapper


----------



## willyjay

not found again

# find /system/bootmenu -type f -name "*" | /system/bin/xargs chmod 755
find /system/bootmenu -type f -name "*" | /system/bin/xargs chmod 755
/system/bin/xargs: not found
#

by the way....let me know if I should reboot between the command inputs

just checked, and now the xargs file is not in /system/bin/....should I try flashing a new busybox?


----------



## DXC

adb shell
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system
chmod 755 /system/bin/bootmenu
find /system/bootmenu -type f -name "*" | /system/xbin/xargs chmod 755
rm /system/bin/logwrapper
ln -s /system/bin/bootmenu /system/bin/logwrapper


----------



## willyjay

still saying xargs not found

I could reboot and start over?


----------



## DXC

not yet, sec

adb shell
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system
chmod 755 /system/bin/bootmenu
chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*/*/*/*
rm /system/bin/logwrapper
ln -s /system/bin/bootmenu /system/bin/logwrapper


----------



## willyjay

does the version of busy box matter?

No errors this time.....reboot?


----------



## DXC

willyjay said:


> does the version of busy box matter?


shouldn't matter in the new commands above


----------



## DXC

reboot! look for blue light, hit vol down at the blue light


----------



## willyjay

droidxchat said:


> reboot! look for blue light, hit vol down at the blue light


rebooted....no blue light....rebooted back into the rom

(i remember the blue light boot from when I was last on MIUI)

It's getting late.....we can work on this tomorrow if you're up to it......or, if you want to try something else, I'm game.

Oh yeah, there is no reboot option when I long press power....only power off (don't know if that matters)


----------



## DXC

willyjay said:


> rebooted....no blue light....rebooted back into the rom
> 
> (i remember the blue light boot from when I was last on MIUI)
> 
> It's getting late.....we can work on this tomorrow if you're up to it......or, if you want to try something else, I'm game.


ok do me a favor just check the /system/bin/logwrapper real quick, see if theres an arrow beneath it pointing to something, the same way the /system/xbin/[ had an arrow pointing to busybox, this one should have an arrow pointing to bootmenu. if not, lets reconvene tomorrow


----------



## willyjay

/system/bin/logwrapper has an arrow pointing to hijack

but it's not below it, it's off to the right after the permissions


----------



## DXC

willyjay said:


> /system/bin/logwrapper has an arrow pointing to hijack
> 
> but it's not below it, it's off to the right after the permissions


can you check if /system/bootmenu and /system/bin/bootmenu are still there?


----------



## willyjay

droidxchat said:


> can you check if /system/bootmenu and /system/bin/bootmenu are still there?


No, both bootmenu files are gone from their respective locations....


----------



## DXC

ok, if you wanna try one last time, put the files back into their locations, run the same commands again

adb shell
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system
chmod 755 /system/bin/bootmenu
chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*/*/*/*
rm /system/bin/logwrapper
ln -s /system/bin/bootmenu /system/bin/logwrapper

except this time, instead of rebooting, type

pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/bootmenu/script/recovery.sh

if it fails, call it a night and we'll get back to it tomorrow. trust me i know we can get this working.


----------



## willyjay

working on it now


----------



## willyjay

it failed.....but i'm with you, it feels that we're very close!!!! I just have to get some sleep for work in the morning!

You don't know how much I appreciate this help.....and learning this new android stuff!!!!

If you want to leave some instructions, I will try again in the morning, or if I put adb on my work laptop, i'll try it at work!



Code:


<br />
C:\&gt;adb shell<br />
# mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
# chmod 755 /system/bin/bootmenu<br />
chmod 755 /system/bin/bootmenu<br />
# chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*; chmod 755 /syste<br />
m/bootmenu/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu<br />
/*/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*/*/*/*<br />
chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*; chmod 755 /system/<br />
bootmenu/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*<br />
/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*/*/*/*<br />
# rm /system/bin/logwrapper<br />
rm /system/bin/logwrapper<br />
# ln -s /system/bin/bootmenu /system/bin/logwrapper<br />
ln -s /system/bin/bootmenu /system/bin/logwrapper<br />
# pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/bootmenu/script/recovery.sh<br />
pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/bootmenu/script/recovery.sh<br />
rm: can't remove '/tmp': Read-only file system<br />
mkdir: can't create directory '/res': Read-only file system<br />
rm: can't remove '/etc': Read-only file system<br />
mkdir: can't create directory '/etc': File exists<br />
rm: can't remove '/sdcard': Read-only file system<br />
mkdir: can't create directory '/sdcard': File exists<br />
chmod: /sbin: Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /res: No such file or directory<br />
cp: can't create directory '/res/images': No such file or directory<br />
cp: can't create '/res/keys': No such file or directory<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/adbd': File exists<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/e2fsck': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/fix_permissions': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/killrecovery.sh': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/mke2fs': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/nandroid-md5.sh': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/parted': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/postrecoveryboot.sh': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/recovery': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/sdparted': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/tune2fs': Read-only file system<br />
cp: can't create '/sbin/recoveryexit.sh': Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /sbin/adbd: Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /sbin/adbd.old: Read-only file system<br />
chmod: /sbin/ueventd: Read-only file system<br />
2092 0		 3308 S    /sbin/adbd<br />
usleep: not found<br />
mount: not found<br />
/system/bootmenu/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/bootmenu/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/bootmenu/script/recovery.sh: /sbin/recovery: not found<br />
/system/bootmenu/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/bootmenu/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/bootmenu/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
#<br />


----------



## DXC

new try:

1) download http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11695745/LastResort.zip
2) move to bootmenu folder to /system/bootmenu/ (we won't use the bootmenu file this time)
3) type into command prompt:




Code:


adb shell<br />
mount / -o remount,rw<br />
chmod 777 /system/tmp; chmod 777 /system/etc; chmod 777 /system/sdcard<br />
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*/*/*/*<br />
pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/bootmenu/script/recovery.sh

let me know if you receive any errors


----------



## JBirdVegas

droidxchat said:


> 1) download http://dl.dropbox.co.../LastResort.zip
> 2) move to /system/script/ and /system/recovery/ just like earlier
> 3) type into command prompt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> adb shell<br />
> mount / -o remount,rw<br />
> chmod 777 /system/tmp; chmod 777 /system/etc; chmod 777 /system/sdcard<br />
> mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
> chmod 755 /system/recovery/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*/*/*/*<br />
> chmod 755 /system/script/*; chmod 755 /system/script/*<br />
> pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/script/recovery.sh
> 
> let me know if you receive any errors


Won't chmod -r replace over useage of "*/*"?


----------



## crewchief41

This is good stuff. Hey....Android isn't Android, it's Linux. Hey.....Linux isn't Linux, it's Unix. Duh.


----------



## willyjay

Can't get adb shell to run on my work computer....sdk.exe fails to fetch platform tools.

May have to run home during lunch to run the commands.


----------



## willyjay

DXC, see errors below....I ran each command even though the 2nd one had an issue, just to see if any of the others had an issue...



Code:


<br />
C:\>adb shell<br />
# mount / -o remount,rw<br />
mount / -o remount,rw<br />
Usage: mount [-r] [-w] [-o options] [-t type] device directory<br />
# chmod 777 /system/tmp; chmod 777 /system/etc; chmod 777 /system/sdcard<br />
chmod 777 /system/tmp; chmod 777 /system/etc; chmod 777 /system/sdcard<br />
Unable to chmod /system/tmp: No such file or directory<br />
Unable to chmod /system/sdcard: No such file or directory<br />
# mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
# chmod 755 /system/recovery/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*; chmod 755 /syste<br />
m/recovery/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery<br />
/*/*/*/*/*<br />
chmod 755 /system/recovery/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*; chmod 755 /system/<br />
recovery/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/recovery/*<br />
/*/*/*/*<br />
Unable to chmod /system/recovery/*/*/*/*: No such file or directory<br />
Unable to chmod /system/recovery/*/*/*/*/*: No such file or directory<br />
# chmod 755 /system/script/*; chmod 755 /system/script/*<br />
chmod 755 /system/script/*; chmod 755 /system/script/*<br />
# pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/script/recovery.sh<br />
pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/script/recovery.sh<br />
/system/script/recovery.sh: 1: Syntax error: ")" unexpected<br />
#<br />


----------



## DXC

willy can you tell me if your furthest directory back, the one thats just "/" is mounted as r/o or r/w?


----------



## willyjay

mounted as r/o......I guess it should have been set to r/w?

got adb shell working here at work by the way (went home and copied the files)


----------



## DXC

new try:

1) download http://dl.dropbox.co.../LastResort.zip
2) move to bootmenu folder to /system/bootmenu/ (we won't use the bootmenu file this time)
3) type into command prompt:



Code:


adb shell<br />
mount / -o remount,rw<br />
chmod 777 /system/tmp; chmod 777 /system/etc; chmod 777 /system/sdcard<br />
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*/*/*/*<br />
pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/bootmenu/script/recovery.sh

let me know if you receive any errors


----------



## DXC

by the way, your issue is that your root directory is mounted r/o. it should always be mounted r/w, in fact i can't even mount mine as r/o if i wanted to, im looking into why, i could have something to do with your fsck


----------



## willyjay

edit....retrying with / as r/w


----------



## willyjay

Code:


<br />
C:\>adb shell<br />
# mount / -o remount,rw<br />
mount / -o remount,rw<br />
Usage: mount [-r] [-w] [-o options] [-t type] device directory<br />
# chmod 777 /system/tmp; chmod 777 /system/etc; chmod 777 /system/sdcard<br />
chmod 777 /system/tmp; chmod 777 /system/etc; chmod 777 /system/sdcard<br />
Unable to chmod /system/tmp: No such file or directory<br />
Unable to chmod /system/sdcard: No such file or directory<br />
#<br />


----------



## DXC

im dumb, sorry, this should be the code:

adb shell
mount / -o remount,rw
chmod 777 /tmp; chmod 777 /etc; chmod 777 /sdcard
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system
chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*/*/*/*
pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/bootmenu/script/recovery.sh

no need to start over unless you rebooted


----------



## willyjay

Code:


<br />
C:\>adb shell<br />
# mount / -o remount,rw<br />
mount / -o remount,rw<br />
Usage: mount [-r] [-w] [-o options] [-t type] device directory<br />
# chmod 777 /tmp; chmod 777 /etc; chmod 777 /sdcard<br />
chmod 777 /tmp; chmod 777 /etc; chmod 777 /sdcard<br />
# mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
mount -t ext3 -o remount,rw /dev/block/mmcblk1p21 /system<br />
# chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*; chmod 755 /syste<br />
m/bootmenu/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu<br />
/*/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*/*/*/*<br />
chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*; chmod 755 /system/<br />
bootmenu/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*<br />
/*/*/*/*; chmod 755 /system/bootmenu/*/*/*/*/*/*<br />
# pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/bootmenu/script/recovery.sh<br />
pkill -TERM -f system_server; sh /system/bootmenu/script/recovery.sh<br />
2038 0		 3308 S    /sbin/adbd<br />
usleep: not found<br />
mount: not found<br />
/system/bootmenu/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />
/system/bootmenu/script/recovery.sh: [: not found<br />


----------



## DXC

the output of that code looks normal, i get the same output, but my phone goes to CWM recovery from there, yours doesnt?


----------



## willyjay

droidxchat said:


> ok now when that happened, your phone didnt go to CWM recovery?


No, the screen blanked out and only the 4 hard buttons were lit up....I ended up pulling the battery.

I could try it again and let it stay connected for a few....?


----------



## DXC

willyjay said:


> No, the screen blanked out and only the 4 hard buttons were lit up....I ended up pulling the battery.
> 
> I could try it again and let it stay connected for a few....?


yeah try again and this time if the screen stays blank after a bit, press the vol keys up or down, but leave the usb cord plugged in


----------



## willyjay

there's life....I see, very faintly, a menu....it looks green, but it's so dim I can't read it....

IT'S RECOVERY!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can barely see it, but I can make out factory reset/wipe data....I have to use a flash light to just make out a few letters

Which should I choose? Wipe? Or flash a zip?

Or wipe data & cache then flash?


----------



## bobAbooey

This has been fun following. Some wizardry going on here.


----------



## willyjay

bobAbooey said:


> This has been fun following. Some wizardry going on here.


Tell me about it!! It's crazy....black magic!! lol

I can't believe we've hit recovery, but at first glance it's a blank screen!


----------



## willyjay

I haven't done anything yet since seeing the menu....waiting for advice......


----------



## ksting

Don't mean to interrupt. I'm having the same problem though. Flashed to Shuji 2.5 yesterday. Which I like BTW, but now no more clockwork. I don't want to flash to a different ROM but I would like clockwork working, so I um, could make a backup??


----------



## willyjay

ksting said:


> Don't mean to interrupt. I'm having the same problem though. Flashed to Shuji 2.5 yesterday. Which I like BTW, but now no more clockwork. I don't want to flash to a different ROM but I would like clockwork working, so I um, could make a backup??


Well, after the s%!t I've been through....if you get recovery back (by following the above), I'd stay clear of Shuji....YMMV. But that's my $0.02....It was nice, but no way I'll flash it again if I get my DX going.


----------



## willyjay

Well, i'm about to take the plunge and wipe data/cache/dalvik and see if I can flash a rom......

won't let me mount system though....


----------



## DXC

willjay, we're close but not there yet, try going to mounts and see if you're able to mount /system, i have a feeling it will give you an error mounting system, so theres going to be one more step we have to take before you can proceed

by the way, congrats, you're one of probably only a few people who's ever hotflashed CWM through the OS


----------



## willyjay

droidxchat said:


> willjay, we're close but not there yet, try going to mounts and see if you're able to mount /system, i have a feeling it will give you an error mounting system, so theres going to be one more step we have to take before you can proceed
> 
> by the way, congrats, you're one of probably only a few people who's ever hotflashed CWM through the OS


whew...glad I waited, I was just about to flash a zip (maderstock340).....and you're right, I get an error trying to mount system

I feel honored....but don't know if I want to go through this again! lol

I'm sure you don't want to be bothered with me or this any longer also!!!


----------



## ksting

willyjay said:


> Well, after the s%!t I've been through....if you get recovery back (by following the above), I'd stay clear of Shuji....YMMV. But that's my $0.02....It was nice, but no way I'll flash it again if I get my DX going.


I could not even begin to interpret what you guys are doing. I'd like to keep Shuji. Never had any problems with the back level versions. I just want clockwork working so I can backup the rom now that I've loaded everything back onto it. Am I pretty much screwed at this point?? Has anybody else reported this issue with Shuji 2.5??


----------



## crewchief41

bobAbooey said:


> This has been fun following. Some wizardry going on here.


Yeah! Android is Linux. When I get some time this winter I'm gonna get in there and play. Can you say Brick!


----------



## DXC

bad news, i have to run to class right now and ill be there for a few hours, ill let you know as soon as im back


----------



## willyjay

lol...no problem....should i just leave it connected to the computer, or what?


----------



## DXC

willyjay said:


> lol...no problem....should i just leave it connected to the computer, or what?


up to you, if you want you can reboot and use it normally until i'm back, but then when i get back you'll have to move the folder over again and rerun the commands

the other thing you can do in the meantime if you want is try to SBF to .340


----------



## willyjay

Any harm with trying to flash something? Don't most rom.zip's mount system prior to the install, or my device is so jacked it won't allow anything to mount?

Thanks again....I'll be here (at work) for a few more hours (going to lunch...)


----------



## DXC

willyjay said:


> Any harm with trying to flash something? Don't most rom.zip's mount system prior to the install, or my device is so jacked it won't allow anything to mount?,
> 
> Thanks again....I'll be here (at work) for a few more hours (going to lunch...)


system is locked up, but you're right, most roms check that first, it world probably just give you an error, but no reason you can't try, ill be home around 415est


----------



## willyjay

Just fyi....wipe data fails in CWR, says: format_volume failed to unmount "/data"

sbf still fails, and flashing a rom.zip also fails


----------



## JBirdVegas

What are you using to sbf?

Windows or linux

Sbf_flash in linux works best for me.
I always had problems with rsd lite


----------



## willyjay

I've always used Linux iso discs....but each of those failed (.340, .596 and .602)...as well as rsd lite (which I just started trying due to my issue).

It's not the sbf, it's my device.....


----------



## blackadept

Does the x still load into the bootloader when you use the manual key combo? If so is it the correct version of bootloader?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## willyjay

blackadept said:


> Does the x still load into the bootloader when you use the manual key combo? If so is it the correct version of bootloader?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Yes, it loads into bootloader and it does have the correct version....it's something strictly unique with the system files on my device. Somehow they got screwed up and it won't let me wipe data from stock recovery, get into CWR or sbf.

DXC has gotten me to the point where we can get into CWR, but factory reset/wipe data fails due to the /system/ file being r/o....so nothing will stick


----------



## DXC

ok i'm back, ready to get back at it?


----------



## willyjay

sure!!!! I've got about an hour, then I need to head out for a couple hours.

I guess I should put it back into CWR?

PS....i hope this doesn't interfere with your MIUI update!


----------



## DXC

just hang out for a bit, ill send you new commands in a sec, dont go into CWM yet


----------



## willyjay

Hate to do it, but I have to run out for a couple of hours....I hope to be back around 8 - 8:30est.

Hopefully we can hammer this out then!


----------



## DXC

no problem, this will be a bit anyway


----------



## crewchief41

I'm gonna grab a cold one....this is getting good.


----------



## willyjay

I'm back...ready when you are...


----------



## DXC

still trying to get system mountable in CWM recovery through OS, ill let you know when i have it. in the meantime, mayb someone can try to figure out why your root directory is getting mounted as r/o, that seems to be directly related to (if not the cause of) your problem. look into fsck problems


----------



## willyjay

seeing as the / folder won't mount as r/w in cwm, could I use root explorer to set it as r/w and manually delete files? Or would it not mount correctly and still retrieve the files?


----------



## runnirr

willyjay said:


> seeing as the / folder won't mount as r/w in cwm, could I use root explorer to set it as r/w and manually delete files? Or would it not mount correctly and still retrieve the files?


I don't know much about this but you would likely be better off doing things through adb if you are comfortable with the command line.


----------

